# Craziest hunting story without someone being stupid



## FormerParatrooper (Dec 7, 2016)

During Illinois first gun season November 18-20th, I saw 3 all weekend. One I actually didn't see as much as almost got run over by while walking to my blind at 5:30am. Another was a small buck, who would not get close. After not seeing anything else on Friday and Saturday on Sunday I relocated to a spot under a tree and in some thick brush by a clearing with a lot of tracks. I heard what I thought were squirrels playing in the leaves, there were a lot of them, but a doe walked in and stopped at about 6 feet away and stared right at me. I did my best not to move hoping she would turn, and I think my heart even stopped. She bobbed her head around like she knew I was there but couldn't see me. She backed up a little and turned downwind and stopped on my other side and bobbed her head and sniffed again. She backed into the brush again and walked by me a little deeper in the brush like she didn't have a care in the world. 


I don't know if it was the squirrel scent I used on my boots or the doe urine I spilled earlier in the day that covered my scent, but being that close was cool. I am happy I could be that close even though I didn't get a shot. Anyone else have an experience like this?


----------



## Johnny (Dec 8, 2016)

when I lived in West Virginia a few years ago,
my neighbor invited me to go hunting with him
and I showed up at the designated spot and we
all stood around chatting and making the plan.
then one guy said - - - what's that SMELL ????
They walked around and narrowed the source down to me.
before I left the house, I put on all my deer killing attire, boots n stuff,
and I stopped to get gas on the way to the randevu spot......
unbeknownst to me, I was standing in a puddle of water (melted ice)
that had gasoline and oil floating on the top - thus contaminating my boots.
(does that mean border-line stupid??)

They very kindly asked me to go back home.


*JIM !!! - - - do you stop to get gas before going to your hunting spot ?????*






.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 8, 2016)

a buddy and I were spring gobbler hunting in southern va. the one tom we could find spooked and went on his merry way. we had pretty much given up for the day, my buddy lets loose this gnarly fart. we chuckle and agree that we were done for the day. before we could stand up he says stop. low and behold a big doe literally walked up to us. he made another fart sound she came closer. so close that he poked her with the barrel of the shotgun.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 8, 2016)

I guess your buddy could capture and bottle that stuff, but I wouldn't
buy it . Ha Ha richg99


----------



## gnappi (Jul 13, 2017)

Years ago, I was up in a tree stand with my XP-100 at sunrise when another hunter walked by and stopped under me to take a leak. I said in a deep voice, "Don't do that here" Egads the dude nearly jumped out of his skin, he must have thought GOD was scolding him  

When he backed up he looked up at me (his pants all wet) and said you scared the crap out of me


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 13, 2017)

lovedr79 said:


> a buddy and I were spring gobbler hunting in southern va. the one tom we could find spooked and went on his merry way. we had pretty much given up for the day, my buddy lets loose this gnarly fart. we chuckle and agree that we were done for the day. before we could stand up he says stop. low and behold a big doe literally walked up to us. he made another fart sound she came closer. so close that he poked her with the barrel of the shotgun.



it's a strange version of the Deer Whisperer?!? :mrgreen:


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 13, 2017)

bobberboy said:


> lovedr79 said:
> 
> 
> > a buddy and I were spring gobbler hunting in southern va. the one tom we could find spooked and went on his merry way. we had pretty much given up for the day, my buddy lets loose this gnarly fart. we chuckle and agree that we were done for the day. before we could stand up he says stop. low and behold a big doe literally walked up to us. he made another fart sound she came closer. so close that he poked her with the barrel of the shotgun.
> ...



i guess. LOL! every spring we talk about that day. during deer season we talk about that day aswell wondering if a fart in the fall would work.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 13, 2017)

gnappi said:


> Years ago, I was up in a tree stand with my XP-100 at sunrise when another hunter walked by and stopped under me to take a leak. I said in a deep voice, "Don't do that here" Egads the dude nearly jumped out of his skin, he must have thought GOD was scolding him


I heard a similar one where the hunter on foot was going to sit at the base of tree that the other hinter was in, way shove. In this case it was a Sunday and the treestand hunter said "You should be in church."

The ground hunter took off running and never even looked back. Who knows? His life probably changed after that experience.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 13, 2017)

DaleH said:


> gnappi said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago, I was up in a tree stand with my XP-100 at sunrise when another hunter walked by and stopped under me to take a leak. I said in a deep voice, "Don't do that here" Egads the dude nearly jumped out of his skin, he must have thought GOD was scolding him
> ...



He probably went running to the nearest church. :LOL2:


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Aug 6, 2017)

A few years ago I was hunting black-tails on edge of a meadow, sitting at base of a large fir tree, at very first light, was looking threw binos over the meadow, when a red squirrel jumped up on me knee and stuck face into lens of bino. Well I jerked me head back in shock hitting tee trunk head enough to knock me out...../


----------



## stinkfoot (Aug 7, 2017)

https://goo.gl/photos/iN5LWonC67EDnijp7 I wasn't hunting but I walked about 100 yards to within 10 feet of this one.


----------

